# Bell Tree Direct - 8.15.19



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2019)

Good evening everyone and welcome to our latest TBT Direct, where we will be making a few announcements regarding the site. One of our most exciting announcements tonight is about a brand new TBT Week coming up! Before we get to that, though, let's talk about staff apps.


*Staff Applications Open*​
Staff applications are opening for the first time since 2016. We hope to increase the size of our team in preparation for the upcoming release of Animal Crossing: New Horizons. We're not sure how many staff members will be added during this round yet, especially because we're in a quieter time on the forum, but this is a preliminary thing for the coming influx of users. We'll likely be opening applications again several months after the game has been out and the forums have been repopulated.




We are currently interested in adding more moderators than project staff, but applications are open for both. If you've been recently less active compared to the past, we'll be more understanding this year since a new Animal Crossing game hasn't come out for a while. However, if you're selected, you'll have more to do and we expect that you'll be active again. Please be aware that you must be *at least 18 years of age* to be considered. For more information and to apply for a position, click the link below:

*Click here to apply*​

*TBT Fair: Maybe December 2019*​
Our biggest and most anticipated event is The Bell Tree Fair and, while we won't be hosting it this summer, we're considering to start it this December in celebration of TBT's 15th birthday. The first TBT Fairs were actually held in the winter for TBT's birthday, so this would be a continuation of that tradition. Fifteen years is also a special milestone, so it's a fitting change for the year!

However, like I mentioned in the previous TBT Directs, we've shifted focus from big events to new game preparation. The community and staff are also a bit less active at the moment. For these reasons, we can't promise a TBT Fair this year, but we'll let you know as the date gets closer.



*Old School Animal Crossing Week*​
Last year we announced TBT Weeks as a new way to have smaller events on and off throughout the year. We've had four different week types so far and they've been a much bigger hit than expected! They've also been a bit bigger in size than the originally planned "mini" events, but that's not a bad thing! 




One of the TBT Weeks that was teased back then was called *Old School Animal Crossing Week* and starting in six days, on *August 21st*, we'll finally be hosting it for the very first time. This will also be a special first edition of the event with more to do and parts of it will last for about two weeks, instead of the usual one week! As you can probably tell by the name, this TBT Week will be centered around the older Animal Crossing games that aren't played as much these days. You'll have to come back on Wednesday to see the events we have planned for it, but here's a sneak peak!




This _permanent_ Red Turnip collectible could be yours!


*Rules Update*​
There are also a couple additions to the rules that we'd like to point out. 

*Respecting Others 1.a.*:

The first one explicitly states that interfering with someone else's trading thread isn't allowed. For example, users shouldn't publicly try to police the prices of items being sold. Giving someone advice about buying and selling is perfectly fine through PMs, but the trading thread should only be used by people who are interested in making the trade.




			
				Original said:
			
		

> Do not use someone else's thread for your own purchases/interest. If you want to buy something, make your own thread.






			
				New said:
			
		

> Do not interfere with someone else’s trading thread, including policing prices, advertising a competing deal, or criticizing someone else’s proposed offer. Only post in the thread if you are interested in buying or selling from the user who created the thread.



*Auctions 3.c.*:

The next rule relates to the ending time of auctions. There was an incident a few months ago where an auction turned into a bidding war at the end of the auction. Multiple people were placing bids at the very end of the auction and the timestamp of the final post showed as the same minute of the auction's ending time. This was considered the winner, but some people thought it was unfair because it was technically posted seconds after the auction was supposed to end.

Going forward, the standard will be that the auction's ending time is exclusive. In other words, if it's supposed to end at 6:00, the timestamp of the posted bid must display 5:59 or before. Post timestamps on the forum do not show seconds, so this is the best way to handle this situation if it happens again. Also remember that submitting a post can take a second or two, so be careful if you're planning to bid at the very end of an auction.




			
				Original said:
			
		

> iv. The end time of the auction should not be increased or decreased after it has already started.
> v. The last person to bid on an auction within the scope of its rules and time limits is the winner. Auctioneers cannot choose another winner even if someone else makes a better offer after it ends.






			
				New said:
			
		

> iv. The end time of the auction should not be increased or decreased after it has already started.
> v. All bids must be placed before the specified minute of the end time starts. For example, in an auction that ends at 6:00, only posts that display a timestamp of 5:59 or before should be counted. The edit time should be used for bids made on edited posts.
> vi. The last person to bid on an auction within the scope of its rules and time limits is the winner. Auctioneers cannot choose another winner even if someone else makes a better offer after the auction ends.




*Bell Giveaway!*​
The TBT Direct bell giveaway is back! We're giving out 50 bells to the first 100 members who redeem them!






*Get your 50 bells here*​
We hope you enjoyed this TBT Direct. Be sure to check back in on the forum next week for our very first Old School Animal Crossing Week! While planning this TBT Week, we've realized that it's practically turning into the size of a standard TBT summer event, so you won't want to miss it!


----------



## LilD (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2019)

I’m glad we got a new site announcement.

Also, thanks for re-opening staff applications. I don’t know if I should become a moderator or project staff though. I do know that I’m going to sign up for either one. I just don’t know which one to pick.


----------



## 22lexi (Aug 15, 2019)

Can't wait for the 21st! Also thanks for those bells, I was very poor lol


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you for the bells and the upcoming events! Time to dust off my old copies it seems.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a question. What if someone signed up for one position, but you think they are more suited for the other position? What would you do?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2019)

Time to start weeding!! This is all exciting news :]


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you for the update(s) and the TBT!  I will be applying for one position in particular that I feel that I would be able to do with my current schedule. I am very excited about this upcoming event as well, I may have to go find myself a copy of Wild World since I no longer have one since I sold it years ago... lol


----------



## seliph (Aug 15, 2019)

love the respecting others update as someone who's had trades become really confusing due to people popping up trying to "beat" someone else so thanks for that, 11/10 very bde

also thx for the bells, wild i just decided to pop in now lmao


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm very excited to see what's coming!  Thanks for the free bells!


----------



## Ossiran (Aug 16, 2019)

Thank you for the update! Looking forward to seeing what's coming.


----------



## Kamzitty (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for the bells!! And the update! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2019)

Whoaaa yall are opening staff applications?? Nice! I would sign up but I don't know if I have all the dedication it requires.

And it just happens that I've spent the last week playing AC:GCN and I've been playing Wild World all day today. This'll be a nice continuation of my Ancient Animal Crossing Adventure! 

Also heyyy thanks for free bells!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question. What if someone signed up for one position, but you think they are more suited for the other position? What would you do?



I signed up for both just in case. It is my time to rise and shine after all.

But what I do not want? To be an administrator.


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

Very exciting! Thanks for the update!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2019)

thanks for the update!


----------



## rianne (Aug 16, 2019)

Thank you for the update and bells. Very exciting things ahead ooooh. c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2019)

I really like that red turnip collectible. It will go very nice with all my red Pikmin eggs.

Good luck to everyone applying to become a staff member! I've had thoughts of trying to do so myself, but probably can't at the moment. Maybe when the next round of applications come out I'll be able to apply.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 16, 2019)

wow, surprised I was able to claim the bells

thanks

also yay, new week debut

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I signed up for both just in case. It is my time to rise and shine after all.
> 
> But what I do not want? To be an administrator.



idk, I'd kinda love acp access just to dig into the guts of tbt and see how it all works

- - - Post Merge - - -

(though for real guts, I'd need the database access too lol)


----------



## r a t (Aug 16, 2019)

yeehaw a permanent turnip! it’s the red pikmins distant cousin lol also thank you for the free bells x


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

Cool


----------



## cornimer (Aug 16, 2019)

Super excited for the upcoming week!


----------



## Wildtown (Aug 16, 2019)

i highly dont agree with the new rules but hoping for a tbt fair


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> i highly dont agree with the new rules but hoping for a tbt fair



...Not gonna post a rude comment here.

Thanks for free bells and while I don't know if I'll be active for fair if it's on, nice to see it might have a chance again 

And the rules updates to buying/selling auction, much appreciated. It's a bit to have your random buying/selling thread in re-tail getting bumped and you think it's someone who will actually sell tf.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh man, I'm really excited now!  Thanks for the TBT, by the way.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for the tbt. Looking forward to tbt fair.


----------



## seliph (Aug 16, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> i highly dont agree with the new rules but hoping for a tbt fair



im curious what u dont like about them?


----------



## Hat' (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for the updates and bells!
Looking forward to the Old School Animal Crossing week!!!!
And very excited already for the 2019 Fair!!! It'll be my first one so I shall not miss it!


----------



## duckykate (Aug 16, 2019)

Good luck to everyone applying! Being project staff sounds like fun but something tells me my COUGH ten infractions aren't going to be helpful


----------



## Valzed (Aug 16, 2019)

Thank you for the updates & the TBT! Good luck to those applying!

Since NL is my first ever AC game I don't see myself doing well in the Old School events but I wish everyone good luck!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2019)

Such an interesting site update. Thank you, Jeremy.


----------



## Cress (Aug 16, 2019)

I can't believe that Ban Justin got replaced by Ban Kyle. All of those select ban justin tags mean nothing now.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2019)

Just a heads up, guys. You get a message when your application for moderator is submitted but not the project staff application.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 16, 2019)

Antonio said:


> Just a heads up, guys. You get a message when your application for moderator is submitted but not the project staff application.



Thank you for the heads up Antonio!  I wasn't sure if I was supposed to get a confirmation or not when applying for the Project Staff position (more interested in the development/tech side of things and would love to be able to give back to this amazing community ). 

I wish everyone who applied the best of luck for a Moderator or Project Staff position!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2019)

Antonio said:


> Just a heads up, guys. You get a message when your application for moderator is submitted but not the project staff application.



I noticed that earlier. I signed up for both, and I didn’t get a message for applying for project staff, but I did for applying for moderator.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cress said:


> I can't believe that Ban Justin got replaced by Ban Kyle. All of those select ban justin tags mean nothing now.



It should’ve been Cartman and Kyle, not John and Kyle.


----------



## sej (Aug 16, 2019)

thanks for the update  i would love to apply but unfortunately i can't, good luck to everyone else!


----------



## boring (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for the bells oof

I've moderated before so I was very excited for the chance to apply but sadly I'm just 16, oh well (you win some you lose some) anyways I cant wait for the old AC week ,,, i really love my WW


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2019)

I don’t plan on playing the older games again, but I do plan on celebrating the next Bell Tree Week by writing blog entries about the older games. I even have scheduled a blog to be published on the day the event starts.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 17, 2019)

Yeee! I've never experienced a TBT fair. I'm exciteddddd.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> Yeee! I've never experienced a TBT fair. I'm exciteddddd.



You will love it. There are so many activities, prizes, and other stuff. You might even win a contest during your first fair.


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 17, 2019)

Time to dust off an emulator.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 17, 2019)

You got mail! said:


> Time to dust off an emulator.



i was worried that i'd be unable to take part. good idea lel.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You will love it. There are so many activities, prizes, and other stuff. You might even win a contest during your first fair.



Lol, I hope it goes better than my first Easter this year. That was a nightmare. So many Zippers. *_*


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 17, 2019)

Quick question, are we in need of any of the older AC games to participate on this event or is a knowledge 
of them enough?


----------



## hzl (Aug 17, 2019)

totally here for the fair this year. Having become an active user again I'm looking forward to this :>


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2019)

I decided to change my avatar in anticipation for next week. It's one of my favorite villagers from the older games, who still has yet to appear in any newer release. Credit to RedTropicalPeachyFish for being the one to draw it.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 17, 2019)

thanks for the free bells, i actually had to log in on my phone it was quite distressing. gl to anyone applying, can't wait to suck up to u


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2019)

mogyay said:


> thanks for the free bells, i actually had to log in on my phone it was quite distressing. gl to anyone applying, can't wait to suck up to u



You plan on applying too? I hope so. You’ll make a great moderator, mog-ponytail.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You plan on applying too? I hope so. You’ll make a great moderator, mog-ponytail.



aw thank you! : ) that's nice. but nope! happy just being a regular old member participating in stuff, maybe in a few years assuming they'd want me (which is doubtful lol)

ON THAT NOTE THO STAFF, u should have discord staff, : ) i'd rly like a pink username and i'm there all the time anyway, think about it thnx


----------



## seliph (Aug 17, 2019)

mogyay said:


> ON THAT NOTE THO STAFF, u should have discord staff, : )



tbh this is real tho there's so much in there that goes unnoticed, i know the discord is advertised as being more lax than the forums but there's so many like r18 jokes/images (by that i mean like, dirty memes or something not actual nudity) in there that go unchecked it's unreal, and it'd be super annoying reporting every single instance.

i hate to rain on other discord regulars' parades but like... :eyes:

also edit since it's the usual argument: before someone replies with "13 year olds make dirty jokes with each other all the time!" there is a difference between that and grown 20+ year olds willingly and knowingly posting r18 stuff where children can see it.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 17, 2019)

o man I have no idea what happened to my old Wild World cartridge o.o looking forward to the TBT week nonetheless!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 17, 2019)

Awesome! Got some free bells. I have my two old copies of Wild World somewhere in my closet. Have to dig those up out of there just for this event. c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2019)

Here’s an interesting fact about me and moderatorship.

I’ve always wanted to become a moderator of this site ever since I joined the forums back in 2014. That wasn’t one of the reasons to join this site, but I like to help take care of the community and understand management. The site events made me want to be part of the crew even more because I would like to run them too. Forum management has been a thing I was interested into.

If you ask, this isn’t campaigning. I’m explaining why I filled out the forms.


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 18, 2019)

TBT Hipster week? where we all use outdated technology....

count me out I live in the 21st century

I'm so 3008, you're so two thousand and late

but really this whole direct seems lit


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 18, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> TBT Hipster week? where we all use outdated technology....



brb, putting all my .ape files onto cassette


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> brb, putting all my .ape files onto cassette



What about vinyl records? That’s more primitive than cassette.

If I had to watch some videos based on Animal Crossing’s gameplay, I prefer if I watched it off of Betamax rather than digital downloads. And on a 70’s TV instead of an iPad.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 18, 2019)

Wow, this is good. I hadn't logged in the last few weeks

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do I get the bells becouse it only took me to the main page


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What about vinyl records? That’s more primitive than cassette.



yeah, but vinyls are kinda somewhat back as a collector's thing

cassette is like ultra outdated hipster now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twiggy_Star said:


> Wow, this is good. I hadn't logged in the last few weeks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How do I get the bells becouse it only took me to the main page



if they weren't already claimed first, then you should've gotten a pm sent to you saying you earned 50 bells

otherwise, it's probably all been claimed


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 18, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> TBT Hipster week? where we all use outdated technology....
> 
> count me out I live in the 21st century
> 
> ...



You really deserved the Creative Member Award


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> Yeee! I've never experienced a TBT fair. I'm exciteddddd.



It's lit, tbh. There multiple events and prizes. You should check out past fairs, [video]https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?386383[/video].


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 19, 2019)

Golbetty said:


> Quick question, are we in need of any of the older AC games to participate on this event or is a knowledge
> of them enough?



Still curious...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2019)

Golbetty said:


> Quick question, are we in need of any of the older AC games to participate on this event or is a knowledge
> of them enough?



No, you won't need an older game for everything in the event, especially this first one.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> No, you won't need an older game for everything in the event, especially this first one.



Thanks, I only have New Leaf. ;-;


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

this mayseem dumb, but _what exactly is a tbt week?_


----------



## Wildtown (Aug 19, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> No, you won't need an older game for everything in the event, especially this first one.



rip...


----------



## seliph (Aug 19, 2019)

Kurb said:


> this mayseem dumb, but _what exactly is a tbt week?_



basically a week-long event, they're all listed and linked here

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?445702-Bell-Tree-Weeks-Official-Thread


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 19, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> No, you won't need an older game for everything in the event, especially this first one.



Thank you so much for clarifying this, I was wondering if I'd be able to participate since the oldest Animal Crossing I own is New Leaf.  Phew, that's a relief.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 20, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> No, you won't need an older game for everything in the event, especially this first one.



ngl, a part of me is slightly disappointed

though at the same time, my tv's picture is basically shot (everything just looks like the brightness was turned way up, and is only barely viewable in-person as a result) and the only means I have to capture game screens is a really old ****ty phone camera

plus, I guess there is the matter of lots of users here only having new leaf (what's wrong with you people?), so an event with older game usage would require a balancing so that they won't feel too disadvantaged or otherwise left out

mayhaps sometime in the future


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> No, you won't need an older game for everything in the event, especially this first one.



Good, they are not that easy to find cheap here and yeah at most I could only play WW anyway lol


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 21, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, but vinyls are kinda somewhat back as a collector's thing
> 
> cassette is like ultra outdated hipster now
> 
> ...




I have the worst ever luck in the whole world this year T-T


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 21, 2019)

I haven’t posted here yet, why is that?

And also, the week starts today. I better get on with it.


----------



## Wildtown (Aug 21, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I haven’t posted here yet, why is that?
> 
> And also, the week starts today. I better get on with it.



thats true hmmmmm no change...


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 21, 2019)

Ooooh. I should bring out the game cube and play original AC!!! I need a new memory card though. I bout died when my kids erased my original file!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2019)

FYI, the event won't start until late at night, but surely it will still be the 21st in at least one timezone! Nothing in the event will be time sensitive right away, so feel free to check back tomorrow if you're in an earlier one.


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you for giving the older Animal Crossing games the recognition they deserve. I?m looking forward to the event.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 21, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> FYI, the event won't start until late at night, but surely it will still be the 21st in at least one timezone! Nothing in the event will be time sensitive right away, so feel free to check back tomorrow if you're in an earlier one.



was about to check in on this lol

not that a small delay would bother me, since I've been pretty sidetracked all day


----------



## Nougat (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks for the update! So excited for the possible TBT Fair in December. I'm crossing my fingers there'll be enough time for you guys to organise and host it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2019)

I request proof of this free side of breadsticks we get for applying for a staff position.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 2, 2019)

and here I'm wondering how the screen people's age


----------



## seeds (Sep 2, 2019)

does anyone know when date the applications for the mod position ends?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 2, 2019)

seeds said:


> does anyone know when date the applications for the mod position ends?



They'll be open for at least another week.


----------



## seliph (Sep 2, 2019)

hold on though are those breadsticks unlimited


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm curious, if we were to become a moderator or project staff, would we have to change our username? That's one of the only things holding me back from submitting an application.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 2, 2019)

Where my breadsticks at?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm curious, if we were to become a moderator or project staff, would we have to change our username? That's one of the only things holding me back from submitting an application.



No one selected would be required to change their username.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm curious, if we were to become a moderator or project staff, would we have to change our username? That's one of the only things holding me back from submitting an application.



Oh shoot I was wondering that too, I really don't want my actual name as my username. I mean there is Oblivia and the past sages, but still I really much prefer Jerico or Stella-Io.

Ninja'd, thank god usernames don't have to get changed.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 2, 2019)

Thunder's parents really like storms.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> Thunder's parents really like storms.



I always knew that was his real name


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> No one selected would be required to change their username.



Thanks for the reply! I've been wondering this for a long time so that's good to know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thanks for the reply! I've been wondering this for a long time so that's good to know.



I think the reason why Jake and Peter had to change their usernames was because they wanted the proper usernames, which were already taken. If you want to change your username before becoming part of the staff, it’s your choice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> hold on though are those breadsticks unlimited



Sure, but they aren’t seasoned like Olive Garden’s is.

I already applied for both positions, but a better way to convince me to apply is promising me cheddar bay biscuits.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you for the Direct!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

Okay I've applied, now where are my breadsticks? I'm hungry


----------



## Thunder (Sep 2, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> Thunder's parents really like storms.



third grade was a really rough time for me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 2, 2019)

If Tom Nook is offering breadsticks, where are the cheddar bay biscuits?

I can’t wait to see who the next staff lineup is.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2019)

Holy crap I didn't even notice the plate of breadsticks lmfao


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## will. (Sep 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


>



10/10 would kill for this collectible


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


>



100/10 best collectible I've ever seen


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


>



If I become project staff I'll be sure this becomes a thing, mark my words.

Also ty Nook for the breadsticks


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 2, 2019)

Whoa. I didn't even notice Nook holding a plate of breadsticks.


----------



## seliph (Sep 2, 2019)

only two??? who does he think i am


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 3, 2019)

*A blue user name and unlimited breadsticks!!  Who could refuse!?*


----------



## peppy villager (Sep 3, 2019)

10/10 photo, nook looks ravishing and so do the breadsticks


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 3, 2019)

(nevermind - thought I was replying to something on the last page)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 3, 2019)

Crunchy said:


> 10/10 photo, nook looks ravishing and so do the breadsticks



Never thought I'd see that adjective applied to Tom Nook, but it's not the weirdest thing I've ever read.


----------



## peppy villager (Sep 3, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Never thought I'd see that adjective applied to Tom Nook, but it's not the weirdest thing I've ever read.



Tbh it felt a bit strange to type


----------



## Antonio (Sep 3, 2019)

There are breadstick in the banner. <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 3, 2019)

Does this mean we will get a breadstick collectible if we apply?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 3, 2019)

they're just teasing that the next fair will be italy themed


----------



## seliph (Sep 4, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> they're just teasing that the next fair will be italy themed



i can't wait for house of mirrors everyone-is-mario edition


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Does this mean we will get a breadstick collectible if we apply?



I hope so but I doubt it. I decided to make some fake ones for the time being. 



Spoiler: examples





















I also made one from the breadstick image in the banner but I couldn't get a High-Quality example of it so I won't be sharing it.


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi guys, just a reminder that entries for the Art Contest close at 11:59PM EDT tonight!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2019)

I thought that we would get actual breadsticks sent to us. I'm quite disappointed.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 7, 2019)

When do we find out who made it into the final round for the art contest?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 7, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I thought that we would get actual breadsticks sent to us. I'm quite disappointed.



Same but i don't think there's a little ceaser near where Justin lives. They obviously have the best bread sticks.


----------



## seliph (Sep 8, 2019)

this is probably a dumb question but do you get a username change option if/when you join staff, or is it only in the case of your username having punctuation due to the OG one being taken?


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2019)

gyro said:


> this is probably a dumb question but do you get a username change option if/when you join staff, or is it only in the case of your username having punctuation due to the OG one being taken?



No, this isn't an option given. 

I think only two staff members ever had their names changed upon being modded (Jake. > Jake and Pxter > Peter). Jake had been asking for a lot of years if he could have that username and as far as I can remember it was offered just as a kind gesture. Then the offer was extended to Peter as well as he'd also previously asked if we could free up that name for him and it would've been unfair to give to one and not the other.


----------

